

How a Site That Streams People Playing Games Became a Billion Dollar Business - peterkchen
http://www.buzzfeed.com/mattlynley/how-a-site-that-streams-people-playing-video-games-became-a

======
conover
Is it a billion dollar business? Just because Google, reportedly, bought them
for a a billion dollars doesn't mean the market is worth that much. Many
people in the industry I've talked to seem to think there is a relatively long
road ahead (i.e. years) toward some semblance of maturity. If anything, this
is a large bet on the future. One that could easily go awry.

~~~
ASneakyFox
Yeh I feel like the term billion dollar business" is meant to reference
revenue. Its a bad article.

------
gatehouse
> The company now operates 15 data centers that handle 55 million unique
> visitors every month, each of which watches an average of 106 minutes of
> streaming video a day.

That can't be right, can it? 55M x 100 minutes ... the superbowl is around
100M, so that is a half-superbowl equivalent every day.

